# حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر)



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

بسم الله العظيم
من كام يوم حطيت لكم الموضوع ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# حسابات تغذيه المياه النهارده جايب لكم بقى نفس الملف بقى بس كامل بعد ما زودت عليه حسابات الصرف كمان و حساب المضخه (بالمظبوط) و نتايج الهيدروليك كالكولاشن
بالنسبه للجزئيه الاخيره شرحها موجود على الموضوع حسابات الصحى على قد حالى ‏
و نحن فى الخدمه و انتظار التعليقات و التصحيحات
لتحميل كود الصحى من هنا
الملف فى المرفقات او من هنا
مش منقول


----------



## م/زيكو تك (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك اخي في الله وجاري التحميل يا جميل:56:


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ................ يا معلمي



> *مش منقول*



بحبك يا كبير


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (30 مايو 2009)

جارى ..............التحميل


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك اخي في الله وجاري التحميل يا جميل:56:


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا سى دى 
من اروع الردود اللى اتردت عليا فى ال 3 اايم اللى فاتوا (مع الاعتذار للجميع) لانى مستنى ردك انت بالذات (اخى الكريم)



خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ................ يا معلمي
> 
> 
> 
> بحبك يا كبير


و انا و الله يا خالد بحبك



م عزت الشرقاوى قال:


> جارى ..............التحميل


ارجو سماع الحكم بعد استجواب الشهود
عاوز اعرف رايكم فى الملف و اللى يقفش فيه غلطه يقول يعنى يا ريت الموضوع ميبقاش مجرد شكر
شكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## اديب اديب (31 مايو 2009)

الله يديم المحبة والتكيف والتدفئة والتبريد لبعضيكو البعض


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## afou2d (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا نجم ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (31 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مش منقول


حلووووووووووووووووو
و
جمييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحميل والتفتيش والتدقيق في ملابسات القضية واني من موقفي هنا اريد ان اشكر الله على ان دخلني كلية الميكانيك قسم تدفئة وتكييف وتبريد لأنه لولا الله ثم التدفئة والتكييف لما تعرفت بالابطال بالاخوة بالحبايب خالد وزانيتي وزيكو ومحمد ميكانيك وكل الاعضاء الكرام احبكم في الله ونرجو منكم تعليم كل ماتعرفونه للمسلمين للنهوض بالامة الاسلامية


----------



## شـــادي (18 يونيو 2009)

Thank for your effort man


----------



## eng_mun3m (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس شكرا جزيلا 


ايوه كده


----------



## م/عادل حسن (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على استكمال هذا الموضوع الحيوى


----------



## أحمد طارق سعد أحمد (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير - ربنا يفتح عليك كمان وكمان


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يونيو 2009)

اخ شادي الله يزيد ثقافتك ولانكويجك ويعينك بالعمل لانو المناخ عنديكو بالايام دي بصراحة صعبه اوي
وخلينا انشوفكوم يا راجل وربنا يكرمك

سلام


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يونيو 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> جاري التحميل والتفتيش والتدقيق في ملابسات القضية واني من موقفي هنا اريد ان اشكر الله على ان دخلني كلية الميكانيك قسم تدفئة وتكييف وتبريد لأنه لولا الله ثم التدفئة والتكييف لما تعرفت بالابطال بالاخوة بالحبايب خالد وزانيتي وزيكو ومحمد ميكانيك وكل الاعضاء الكرام احبكم في الله ونرجو منكم تعليم كل ماتعرفونه للمسلمين للنهوض بالامة الاسلامية





حياكم الله لحرصكم على نهضة الامة الاسلاميه وهذا يعني فقط انو انضيف لتخصصنا الجامعي تخصص دعوي ديني منثقف
باختصار
(دين اسلامي+علم= قمم النهوض )


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## light man (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة الرائعة جد متل ما حكى الاخ خالد معلمنا كلنا .......................


----------



## هانى 2007 (10 يوليو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يازيكو ماخليت لنا كلام و للاخ السائل ارجع لكتب الدكتور العدوي و هي من منشورات دار الكتب اللبنانية و ستجد الكثير م صبري


----------



## ابن العميد (16 يوليو 2009)

زنيتي هما كلمتين اتنين مفيش غيرهم ...... ربنا يكرمك.... بس كده


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

والله يا اخزاننا ما لاقى كلام اقوله اشكركم بيه
ابن العميد 
وصلوا الكلمتين يا باشا و الف شكر و يكرمك يا رب
متنساش ان موضوعك هو اول موضوع انا شاركت فيه بفعاليه فى المنتدى من بعد ما كنت مجرد متفرج يعنى البركه فيك انت ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــاخوك/ احمد بيومىـــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## toktok66 (16 يوليو 2009)

hahaha 

nice file but how we can estimate the cost of project


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر صديقى احمد بيومى على النشيد الوطنى اللى انت عامله ده


----------



## حسام محمد (16 يوليو 2009)

لك ع راسي المعلم 
يسعدلي اوقاتك واوقات جميع 
ع طول بتدهشنا يا معلم بكل شي 
ع طول خليك واقف جنبنا يا ابو الميكانيك 
ع راسي يا غالي


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

و الله يا حسام ده كلامك هو اللى على راسى 
بقول لك لهجتك بتفكرنى بشاب حمصى بعزه جدا


----------



## berd (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*من باب كل واحد يشارك بالى عندة*

هذا ملف اخر لحسابات كميات المياه المطلوبة واتركم تحكموا علية بنفسكم


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2009)

berd قال:


> هذا ملف اخر لحسابات كميات المياه المطلوبة واتركم تحكموا علية بنفسكم


 بعد المعاينه وجدت ان هذه الورقه موجوده كاحد الشيتات لملف الاكسل الاصلى فى المشاركه الرئيسيه للموضوع كما انها احدى الشيتات الرئيسيه للملف hydraulic calculation الموجود فى موضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
اشكرك يا باشا على نيتك بوضع هذا الملف لخدمه الاعضاء و انا مش بهاجمك لحسن حد يفتكر حاجه و اللا حاجه بس حبيت اوضح للناس هواه جمع الملفات عشان ميبقاش عندهم ملف مكرر مرتين 
و بعدين انا مينفعش اهاجمك و انت عامل معايا الواجب فى الكراك بتاع الايليت
الف شكر يا عم بيرد على مشاركتك


----------



## حسام الدينن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ي اخ زانتى على هذا الملف الرائع 
بس ي ريت انت كنت بدأت فى شرح هذا الملف وكيفة استخدامة وكان شرحك جميل جدا ولكنك لم تكمل هذا الشرح
الرجاء ي زانتى تكملة الشرح 
بجد انا محتاج جدا لشرح هذا الملف


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2009)

حسام الدينن قال:


> شكرا ي اخ زانتى على هذا الملف الرائع
> بس ي ريت انت كنت بدأت فى شرح هذا الملف وكيفة استخدامة وكان شرحك جميل جدا ولكنك لم تكمل هذا الشرح
> الرجاء ي زانتى تكملة الشرح
> بجد انا محتاج جدا لشرح هذا الملف


حبيبى الشرح موجود فى الموضوع * حسابات الصحى على قد حالى
شوف ايه اللى هيقف معاك و انا تحت امرك
*


----------



## حسام الدينن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ي أخوان
بس ي ريت ي اخ زانتى لو عندك مذكرة حسابية لحسابات الصرف والتغذية
اكون مشكور لك جدا
لأنى مطلوب منى عمل ممذكرة حسابية لمشروع جديد


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2009)

قل لى بس يعنى ايه نوته حسابيه و نشوف


----------



## bsma100 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ زناتي تشكر على هذا المجهود لكن القيمة الموجودة في ورقة WS pump calc. الخلية C25 يجب ان تضرب ب 16.7 حتى تخرج قيمة الوقت اللازم لمليء الخزان بالساعة صحيحا 
فليس من المنطقي ان يتم ملي خزان 132م3 بوقت اقل من ساعة.


----------



## zanitty (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جارى المراجعه 
شكرا على التنبيه 
طلبت من الاعضاء المراجعه و ابلاغى بايه اخطاء و لم يجبنى احد حتى الان
لى عوده باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (28 أكتوبر 2009)

bsma100 قال:


> الاخ زناتي تشكر على هذا المجهود لكن القيمة الموجودة في ورقة WS pump calc. الخلية C25 يجب ان تضرب ب 16.7 حتى تخرج قيمة الوقت اللازم لمليء الخزان بالساعة صحيحا
> فليس من المنطقي ان يتم ملي خزان 132م3 بوقت اقل من ساعة.





zanitty قال:


> جارى المراجعه
> شكرا على التنبيه
> طلبت من الاعضاء المراجعه و ابلاغى بايه اخطاء و لم يجبنى احد حتى الان
> لى عوده باذن الله


تم مراجعه الملف و بالفعل كلامك صحيح 
مرفق رابط الملف بعد التصحيح و يستطيع الاعضاء تصحيح المعادله يديويا فى الخليه المذكوره بضرب الرقم الكلى فى القيمه 16.7 
يا ريت لو حضرتك لقيت اى ملاحظات تانى تبلغنى
و يا ريت حد من الاخوه المشرفين يغير الرابط اللى فى المشاركه الاصليه بالجديد ده 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=83fab8a699086a6336df4e8dca14196986e1b75092ca2761a9a26c4ed87536eb


----------



## ammaid_2000 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الحسابات وجاري الاطلاع عليها وشكرا على التصحيح


----------



## على عنبه (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخ zanitty على المجهود الرائع والملف المتميز
ممكن بعض ملاحظات 
منين جبت قيمة استهلاك تامياه 400 لتر للفرد؟
وقت ملىء الخزان بيصل فى بعض المتطلبات ب 6 ساعات
افترضت منين 150 متر مكعب لل fire fighting


----------



## على عنبه (28 أكتوبر 2009)

حجم الخزان العلوى بيتحدد ب 3 طرق (حسب الكود المصرى) ليه حسبته على 1/2 يوم
انا شايف كده كتير جدا خصوصا ان ده حمل على اساسات المبنى وخصوصا انك عارف ان زمايلنا فى مدنى مبيعملوش حسابه فى تصميماتهم
كفايه انك تحسبه على ساعتين الذروه


----------



## على عنبه (28 أكتوبر 2009)

عموما طلع على الحسابات كلها ونتناقش فيها علشان نستفيد من خبرتك
وربنايجازيك خيرعلى الملف الجميل


----------



## zanitty (28 أكتوبر 2009)

للتنويه 
انا عامل حمايه للخلايا التى تحتوى على معادلات (الخلايا باللون الاحمر) و التى تعطى النتائج حتى لا يتم تغييرها بالخطا 
و يمكن لاى شخص الغاء الحمايه لتعديل اى معادلات هو يعتقد انها غير صحيحه فلم اقم بعمل كلمه مرور لالغاء الحمايه


على عنبه قال:


> شكرا اخ zanitty على المجهود الرائع والملف المتميز
> ممكن بعض ملاحظات
> منين جبت قيمة استهلاك تامياه 400 لتر للفرد؟
> وقت ملىء الخزان بيصل فى بعض المتطلبات ب 6 ساعات
> افترضت منين 150 متر مكعب لل fire fighting


صديقى العزيز 
ال 400 و ال 150 هى مجرد فرضيات 
ارقام سابقه لمشاريع محسوبه هكذا و لم اغيرها لانها مجرد امثله و كل واحد يقدر يغير القيم زى ما ناا نوهت فى المشاركه الاولى ان جميع القيم باللون الاخضر هى قيم يمكن تغييرها ام القيم باللون الاحمر فهذه هى النتائج و لا يمكن تغييرها
بس على فكره احنا فى السعوديه بنفترض استهلاك الشخص 400 لتر فى اليوم و ذلك للاماكن عاليه الرفاهيه و عشان ابقى صادق معاك انا مقريتهاش فى كود و لكن اخدتها بالتواتر و هى قيمه مطمئن لها قلبى لانهاهى ليست عاليه جدا و لا هى قليله عشان اقلق منها و لا يتم الاستفاده منها الا فى حساب سعه الخزان الارضى فلو القيمه زياده شويه مش هتضر فى اى شئ
و زى ما قلت لك ال 150 دى كانت حسابات مشروع سابق



على عنبه قال:


> حجم الخزان العلوى بيتحدد ب 3 طرق (حسب الكود المصرى) ليه حسبته على 1/2 يوم
> انا شايف كده كتير جدا خصوصا ان ده حمل على اساسات المبنى وخصوصا انك عارف ان زمايلنا فى مدنى مبيعملوش حسابه فى تصميماتهم
> كفايه انك تحسبه على ساعتين الذروه


بس انا فى كل الشغل اللى اشتغلته كانوا بتوع المدنى بيحسبوه فى حساباتهم عادى 
و انا شايف ان نص يوم مش كتير خالص على الاستهلاك فى المناطق شديده الحراره 
و زى ما اشرنا سابقا هى مجرد قيم افتراضيه انت ممكن تغيرها كما يحلو لك
و فى النهايه يا مهندس على كلنا بنتعلم من بعض محدش فينا خبرته اعلى من حد


----------



## على عنبه (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*نقاش*



zanitty قال:


> للتنويه
> انا عامل حمايه للخلايا التى تحتوى على معادلات (الخلايا باللون الاحمر) و التى تعطى النتائج حتى لا يتم تغييرها بالخطا
> و يمكن لاى شخص الغاء الحمايه لتعديل اى معادلات هو يعتقد انها غير صحيحه فلم اقم بعمل كلمه مرور لالغاء الحمايه
> 
> ...


 
سلام عليكم
ازيك يا بش مهندس zanitty
انا مش موافق على كلامك ان( كلنا بنتعلم من بعض محدش فينا خبرته اعلى من حد) 
لانك استاذنا وخبرتك اعلى مننا بكتير
ثانيا الملف ال انت شاركت بيه فى المنتدى ممتاز بس احنا بنتتناقش مش اكتر
وعلى فكره انا شغال صحى وحريق بس 
بعرف اصمم تكييف بس انا متخصص فى الصحى والحريق
عموما قيمة 400 لتر مش كتير اوى الكود المصرى بيقول 300 فى المدن الجديده
بس انا كنت شفت مشاريع فى السعوديه مكانب تصميم كبيره حسبت على قيم اقل من كده كتير
انا كرفق صفحة الكود المصرى
وكمان صفحات من كود UBC فيها قيم الصرف وهى تقريبا 80% من قيم المياه
ودى القيم ال ممكن تجيبها من الاكواد ويا ريت يكون عندك متطلبات البلديه او SASO يبقى جزاك الله خير


----------



## على عنبه (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الملفات المرفقه
بالنسبه لكمية مياه الحريق تكون طبقا للحسابات الهيدروليكيه وطبعا بتتغير حسب كل مشروع
و القيمه ال انت ذكرتها قيمه متوسطه ممكن تنفع فى المباتى قليلة الخطوره
وانا بانتظار مداخلتك 
وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## zanitty (1 نوفمبر 2009)

على عنبه قال:


> سلام عليكم
> ازيك يا بش مهندس zanitty
> انا مش موافق على كلامك ان( كلنا بنتعلم من بعض محدش فينا خبرته اعلى من حد)
> لانك استاذنا وخبرتك اعلى مننا بكتير
> ...


و الله يا ابن الحلال انا لا استاذ و لا حاجه يمكن المنتدى هو اللى مصور للناس كده بس انا بجد لسه جديد فى المجال و بقالى 3 سنين فقط و مدرستش اصلا حاجه لا عن التكييف و لا عن الهيدروليك (درست مبادئ فقط و كنت ضعيف فيها جدا)لانى اصلا خريج قسم انتاج و تصميم مش باور 
المهم 
انا تقريبا مبشتغلش حريق غير فى الشديد القوى 
بقى انت عاوز المدن الجديده فى القاهره تبقى 300 و السعوديه اللى هى نار الله الموقده تبقى اقل من كده !!! مينفعش فى الحر اللى احنا فيه ده و مينفعش فى مستوى المعيشه نفسه لان هنا البيت السعودى بيتحمل اكثر من افراد سكانه باستمرار من زيارات قبليه و عزومات مستمره و خلافه 
المهم ايا كانت الاسباب انا مشفتش حد بيشتغل اقل من كده و مش معنى كده انوا مفيش بس انا مقتنع ان دى قيمه مناسبه جدا و زى ما قلت لك الزياده مش هتضر حد لان الميه هتفضل فى الخزان يوم زياده عن اللى احنا هنحسبه يعنى مش قضيه
الصرف فعلا بنعتبره 80%
بالنسبه للمتطلبات هنا تقدر تحمل المواصفات السعوديه كامله من موضوع لخالد العسيلى مش فاكر اسمه بس اعتقد هتلاقيه مجمعها فى موضوع مكتبه ال Plumbing برضوا
و تقدر تحمل المواصفات العامه لوزاره الاشغال العامه و المرافق السعوديه من موضوع للعضو ابو بيدو و برضوا مش فاكر اسمه بس تقدر تستعرض ماضيع ابو بيدو و هتلاقيه بسهوله لان مواضيع الراجل مش كتير (بس مواضيع فى الصميم بجد)



على عنبه قال:


> الملفات المرفقه
> بالنسبه لكمية مياه الحريق تكون طبقا للحسابات الهيدروليكيه وطبعا بتتغير حسب كل مشروع
> و القيمه ال انت ذكرتها قيمه متوسطه ممكن تنفع فى المباتى قليلة الخطوره
> وانا بانتظار مداخلتك
> وزادك الله من علمه


اشكرك على المرفقات و يا ريت لو عندك اكواد مصريه حديثه فى ال 3 فروع ترفقها لنا لانى محتاج ابص عليها 
الواحد مصيره يوم و هيرجع لازم ابقى مامن نفسى 
اشكرك و يا ريت بجد تراجع كل خليه فى الملف لانى زى ما قلت الملف ده اجتهاد شخصى و ممكن يبقى فيه اخطاء كتير و محتاج حد يصححها و مش هزعل طبعا


----------



## هادى صقر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ادعوا لأخيكم ان ييسر الله أمره ويفرج كربه ..... 
إنه على ذلك قدير


----------



## على عنبه (3 نوفمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا ابن الحلال انا لا استاذ و لا حاجه يمكن المنتدى هو اللى مصور للناس كده بس انا بجد لسه جديد فى المجال و بقالى 3 سنين فقط و مدرستش اصلا حاجه لا عن التكييف و لا عن الهيدروليك (درست مبادئ فقط و كنت ضعيف فيها جدا)لانى اصلا خريج قسم انتاج و تصميم مش باور
> المهم
> انا تقريبا مبشتغلش حريق غير فى الشديد القوى
> بقى انت عاوز المدن الجديده فى القاهره تبقى 300 و السعوديه اللى هى نار الله الموقده تبقى اقل من كده !!! مينفعش فى الحر اللى احنا فيه ده و مينفعش فى مستوى المعيشه نفسه لان هنا البيت السعودى بيتحمل اكثر من افراد سكانه باستمرار من زيارات قبليه و عزومات مستمره و خلافه
> ...


 
متشكرين على الرد الجميل ده يا هندسه
وهدور فى المشاركات وان شاء الله هجدها
يالنسبه للاكواد انا عندى الاكواد قديمه وعموما هى ما اتغيرش فيها حاجه تقريبا
وان شاء الله احاول ارفعها قريب
وخلى بالك من حاجه مهمه ان اقصى تخزين للمياه فى الخزان 3 ايام بس
وفيه بعض اكواد بتقول اقل من كده(البريطانى)
ومتنساش قوله تعالى (وما انتم له بخازنين) سورة الحجر ايه 22


----------



## zanitty (3 نوفمبر 2009)

على عنبه قال:


> متشكرين على الرد الجميل ده يا هندسه
> وهدور فى المشاركات وان شاء الله هجدها
> يالنسبه للاكواد انا عندى الاكواد قديمه وعموما هى ما اتغيرش فيها حاجه تقريبا
> وان شاء الله احاول ارفعها قريب
> ...


و نعم بالله بس انا معرفش تفسير الايه و على اى موقف يمكن تفسيرها و هل ان كان على الماء بالفعل هل كان الحكم لظرف معين او موقف معين الله اعلم
بس انا قريت المواصفات السعوديه ملفتش نظرى اى حاجه لاقصى مده تخزين 
انا معاك انى مينفعش اخلى الماء يتخزن فتره طويله عشان ميحصلوش ركود بس فى السعوديه انا مقدرش اعمل 3 ايام دى خالص لانه فيه بعض مناطق لا تصلها مياه البلديه الا كل 10 ايام و تحديدا فى جده و فى ايام كايام الحج القادمه تقدر تقول ان جده بتقعد من غير مياه بلديه اكثر من شهر نظرا لتوجيه معظم الانتج لخدمه الحجيج فى مكه لذلك انا عن نفسى و معظم اللى اشتغلت معاهم بيحسبوا الحجم على اساس اسبوع تخزين
و فى النهايه زى ما قلت لك 
لو الكلام علشان الملف يبقى كل واحد يقدر يحط الفرضيه اللى تريحه و تناسب ظروف مجتمعه لاننا مش هنمل فى بلد فيها تلج نفس الدواعى التصميميه لدول الخليج مثلا 
3 ايام دى فى دوله زى المانيا ممكن تكفى البيت لمده شهر 
مقلتلش
راجعت الملف و اللا ايه


----------



## attararc (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م شهاب (10 يناير 2010)

جاري التحميل ومشكور يا كبير الله يجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على المجهود
بورك فيك وجزاك الله الجنة جزاك عملك
مع التقدير


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## mmeslhy (9 فبراير 2010)

ما اجمل التعاون لله بدون مصلحة شخصية لكن من اجل ارضاء المولى عز وجل
بارك الله فيك وفى القائمين على ها


----------



## amr fathy (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

انا جديد ارجو قبولي بينكم


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيك واعمل في شركة نفطية


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

انا احاول اتواصل مع اخواني المهندسين من اجل النجاح للجميع انشا الله


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

انشا الله نحقق فوائد من خلال التواصل


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

انا احب التكييف كثير


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

وانا اختصاصي كان تبريد


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

اتحملوني بس


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

رح يصيرو عشرة


----------



## بلال الجراد (6 يونيو 2010)

يعني خلصنا


----------



## pora (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

​​مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​​​


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اله عنا خيراً


----------



## SHERIO86 (15 يوليو 2010)

باشمهندس شششششكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا 
لو سمحت عايز منك طلب ازاى احدد سعه سخان المياه الكهربى


----------



## SHERIO86 (15 يوليو 2010)

*باشمهندس شششششكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا *
*لو سمحت عايز منك طلب ازاى احدد سعه سخان المياه الكهربى*​


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير


----------



## creative eng (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي المعلومات الجميلة انا حاسس ان في بحر معلومات ..بس يارب اعرف اجمع واظبط كده الامور 
بس كان عندي طلب بخصوص كود الصحي الينك للاسف قديم فالملف اتحذف فياريت حد يرفعه تاني


----------



## M.Ghareb (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (7 أكتوبر 2010)

creative eng قال:


> جزاكم الله خير علي المعلومات الجميلة انا حاسس ان في بحر معلومات ..بس يارب اعرف اجمع واظبط كده الامور
> بس كان عندي طلب بخصوص كود الصحي الينك للاسف قديم فالملف اتحذف فياريت حد يرفعه تاني


International Plumbing Code 2003
http://www.mediafire.com/?wktkuwitzwd 

International Plumbing Code 2009 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2rgyn0q44jl 

لاكواد الصحى بالكامل من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1x692xnh98jsv


----------



## lawlaw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## creative eng (7 أكتوبر 2010)

> international plumbing code 2003
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wktkuwitzwd
> 
> international plumbing code 2009
> ...


 
الف شكر يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا علي سرعة الرد


----------



## eng.moohamed (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا يأخى الفاضل ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## elomda_5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

تمام ياهندسة وتسلم الايادي


----------



## م. بشار علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل رائع ,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hany salem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خي*


----------



## محمد نظام (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، أشكر لك حرصك على مشاركة الآخرين المعلومات و أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## SEDDAHMED (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sam6 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير على المجهود الجميل 
ربنا يجعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zaco (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## اشرف دار (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## fareada (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بُلو (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mezohazoma (20 مارس 2011)

gazak allah kol 7'er


----------



## wchelsea (21 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك العافه


----------



## ياسر العزي (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## SALIM.ALI (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا الغالي


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## PS_HVAC (1 أبريل 2011)

zanitty قال:


> مش منقول



وانت انسان مش معقوووووووول 

افتخر بأن كون عضو وزميل لهذة النخبة من المهندسين في ملتقى المتميزون العرب 

جزيتم عنا كل خير ​
:77::77:


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## afae2000 (8 مايو 2011)

شكر جزيل علي جهودك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكثر من امثالكم ويزيدكم علما


----------



## محمد شافع (26 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## fadi kabes (7 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر الك اخي الكريم


----------



## info007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

thanx


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (16 يناير 2012)

الكبير كبير
والف شكر يا كبير


----------



## محمد العطفي (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف 58 (17 يناير 2012)

الأخ المهندس / zanitty ربنا يوفقك علي هذا المجهود - مش عارف أعمل معاك إيه حجيلك من الشاشه أبوس إيك وأرجع - تسلم إدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## mohamedbadawy (17 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع و جزاك الله خيرا على نشرك للعلم


----------



## zanitty (17 يناير 2012)

كلامكم كلكم على راسى و الله
اشكركم بجد


----------



## nehad_eng (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adil mohamad (22 يناير 2012)

تستحق التقدير و الشكر ولكن الدعاء بظهر الغيب افضل


----------



## zanitty (22 يناير 2012)

adil mohamad قال:


> تستحق التقدير و الشكر ولكن الدعاء بظهر الغيب افضل


و لا اطلب اكثر من ذلك


----------



## boughandora (27 يناير 2012)

أنار الله قلبك وفرج همك كما انرت عقلي بمعلوماتك ، شكرا لك جزيل الشكر ولكل من تفاعل وساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## الطموني (4 أغسطس 2012)

يا اخي و الله مش عارف شو اقلك
و الله اني بحبك


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## hany27 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## م كباشي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

لك التقدير والامتنان


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 مارس 2013)

عندي طلب بخصوص كود الصحي الينك للاسف قديم فالملف اتحذف فياريت حد يرفعه ثاني فانا محتاجه جدا ولكم ولصاحب الموضوع جزيل الشكروالاحترام والله يوفقه ويفتح عليه


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> عندي طلب بخصوص كود الصحي الينك للاسف قديم فالملف اتحذف فياريت حد يرفعه ثاني فانا محتاجه جدا ولكم ولصاحب الموضوع جزيل الشكروالاحترام والله يوفقه ويفتح عليه



للاسف يا مهندس محمد رفع الاكواد و الملفات ذات الملكيه الفكريه تسبب فى حذف مكتبتى من على الميديا فاير و ا 4 شايرد فلا استطيع رفعها مره ثانيه حتى لا تحذف معها باقى الملفات المهمه 
لو عندك دروب بوكس ممكن اعمل لك دعوه للشايرد فولدر و احطها لك عليه


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مارس 2013)

كلام جامد جدا وبجد انت اساتذي الاول والاخير في الصحي وهتعمله منك هو والتكييف 
اشهد الله على محبتك


----------



## ysedawy (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## behman (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زهيرم (19 يونيو 2013)

ياريت برامج


----------



## drmady (19 يونيو 2013)

الله ينور عليك ياهندسه


----------



## AHMADBHIT (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يزيدك ولكن انا شايف ان 400 لتر كتير في الفنادق بالمملكة العرلابية السعودية بنصمم 200 لتر ويكون الخزان العلوي ربع الخزان السفلي


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2013)

AHMADBHIT قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يزيدك ولكن انا شايف ان 400 لتر كتير في الفنادق بالمملكة العرلابية السعودية بنصمم 200 لتر ويكون الخزان العلوي ربع الخزان السفلي



الموضوع كان فقط للتوضيح 
و بالمناسبه 400 لتر مش كتير فى مكه و جده مثلا و خصوصا لو الفندق جنب الحرم او ما شابه


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ziadzh (22 يوليو 2013)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## mhd abdel samie (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ربنا يبارك فيك يا الله


----------



## Engr.AL-Husseini (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مأجور


----------



## boughandora (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ، جزاك الله خير


----------



## normane-116 (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور رحم الله من عمل عملا وأتقنه


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## rania ramadan (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

سؤال : ليه مابتاخدش(ان وجد) pressure drop through filter,softner فى حسابات pump head


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (11 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_m_fatah (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ysedawy (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## Nile Man (22 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks eng znity


----------



## خالد اللبودي (25 أكتوبر 2014)

معلش انا مش لقى الملف على ال4shar اظاهر انه اترفع لو ممكن تنزله مرة اخرة على المنتدى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## zanitty (26 أكتوبر 2014)

خالد اللبودي قال:


> معلش انا مش لقى الملف على ال4shar اظاهر انه اترفع لو ممكن تنزله مرة اخرة على المنتدى وجزاكم الله خير


انهو 4shared يا هندسه 
الملف فى المرفقات


----------



## yehia hamdy (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
مهندس يحيى حمدى


----------



## صمت العيون (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم احتاج كتاب عن(التمديدات الصحية وتمديدات المياه للمباني ) ارجو توفيره اذا ممكن


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (24 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## HOSARY (1 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلم معماري (13 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك جدا
مجهود عظيم باحتراف
ربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## حامد الشعبي (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedt2222 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## eng.h.elbanna (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الف مليون شكر يا مهندسنا الغالى


----------



## معتز آغا (31 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## walat1977 (23 مارس 2015)

يا سلام كلام رائع


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

كبييييير


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

رائع جدا


----------



## karam mustafa (23 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thaer11 (24 مارس 2015)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## حيدر العقابي (12 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله بكم على هذا الملف الرائع و جعل ثوابه في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (13 أبريل 2015)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/محمد مجدى (10 أكتوبر 2015)

كيف احمل من المرفقات


----------



## spyeng_85 (30 أكتوبر 2015)

تسلم على الملف ياجميل


----------



## انس خالد ضحى (5 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم اريد ملف يشرح الأكسل لتصميم الصرف الصحي


----------



## محمد19775 (6 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير 
حبذا لو تكرمنا ببعض الامثلة التصميمية و المخططات و المشاريع ...


----------



## م/ياسر محمد محمود (7 ديسمبر 2015)

مش راضي يتحمل معايا بيقول ارتباط غير صال


----------



## walat77 (1 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (13 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعمة الله المتوكل (29 مارس 2017)

جميل ورررررررررررررررررررررررائع
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*


أعراض الحمل في الأسبوع الأول
كيف أعرف أني حامل؟
فساتين سهرة
مكياج عيون
صور مكياج
صور عيون
ميك اب


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (15 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكراا


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## على فراس عبدالامير (15 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير ..​


----------



## salehshati (21 ديسمبر 2018)

الرابط لا يعمل 
[FONT=&quot]This file is no longer available because of a claim[/FONT]


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (15 أبريل 2019)

ملف متعوب عليه مشكورين


----------



## ياسر العزي (1 نوفمبر 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## الدويدار59 (1 ديسمبر 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

